# Urology



## lisam (Nov 13, 2008)

I need advice on an OR report.

Procedure:Cystoscopy with placement of bilateral ureteral stents and transabdomnial repair of vesicovaginal fistulas with placement of suprabubic tube and omental interposition.

I have 51900-50 and 52332-50

Please advise.

Thanks,
LEM


----------



## daniel (Aug 13, 2020)

lisam said:


> I need advice on an OR report.
> 
> Procedure:Cystoscopy with placement of bilateral ureteral stents and transabdomnial repair of vesicovaginal fistulas with placement of suprabubic tube and omental interposition.
> 
> ...


----------



## daniel (Aug 13, 2020)

Well I know the codes. But this is tricky one, CPT 51900 seems to imply that 52332 and 51040 would be inclusive. But there no CCI edit.

51900
51040.51
52332.50.51

This would be the codes, BUT I'll leave the decision to you to add 51040/52332

The physician closes a vesicovaginal fistula, which is an abnormal passage between the bladder and the vagina. This procedure is done through the abdomen. The fistula and surrounding scar tissue of the vaginal wall are usually excised. The physician makes an incision in the skin, muscle, and fascia of the abdomen. The bladder wall is opened and the bladder explored. The fistula is excised along with the surrounding tissue. The resulting defect is closed with sutures in multiple layers. In some cases, a pedicle graft of tissue may be sutured between the bladder and the vagina. *A urethral or suprapubic catheter is left in the bladder to prevent distension of the bladder and tension to the sutured areas.*


----------

